# Where can I find the hat (black, w/yellow #6), that Robin Williams was wearing today?



## safarimobile (Jul 26, 2004)

I checked on wearyellow.com, and nike.com, but couldn't locate. Anyone know where I can find?


----------



## |brake-out| (Feb 23, 2004)

*No doubt !*

Yeah, those hats were pretty dang cool....usually I'm not into the TdF hats or anything, but those were so simplistic and understated. If you find out let me know !


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

Same here! I've been looking online this morning. If I find anything I'll post back.
Might just have one made at one of those mall kiosks...


----------



## rendus (Jul 1, 2004)

I've been looking for the yellow Nike/Livestrong hat Lance wore on the podium.
Nike..laf.org....ebay...no one has them.


----------



## JTinVA (Jul 29, 2004)

*Nope ...*

I was looking too and, according to thepaceline.com, they were limited edition for the Tour. I guess I'll keep scouring eBay to see if anything shows up.


----------



## Grahamalicious (May 13, 2003)

I'm not sure if i saw the hats, but i did see the t-shirt that goes with the hat at the trek factory store in madison WI...i wanted one, but $30 bucks? no way.


They also had Lances '99 and '00 treks hanging from the ceiling in the entryway, as well as Eki's Gold medal TT frame hanging in a sort of out of the way rack in another part of the store


----------



## Abaddon (Feb 27, 2004)

*Anyone find the yellow 6, black hat yet?*

I even called NIKE. Still no luck.

Abaddon


----------



## russw19 (Nov 27, 2002)

Abaddon said:


> I even called NIKE. Still no luck.
> 
> Abaddon



If you're gonna go thru all that trouble... just make one! A black hat, a number 6, needle, thread, couple hours.... done! Besides, if you can't find them anywhere, then how would anyone else know if you actually made it instead of buying it on the Champs-Elysees?


----------



## Abaddon (Feb 27, 2004)

russw19 said:


> If you're gonna go thru all that trouble... just make one! A black hat, a number 6, needle, thread, couple hours.... done! Besides, if you can't find them anywhere, then how would anyone else know if you actually made it instead of buying it on the Champs-Elysees?


How about you make one for me Betsy Ross?

Abaddon


----------



## bsdc (Feb 15, 2002)

Try the mall. They have little booths were they'll embroider hats as you wait. A black hat with "6" should be quick and easy.


----------



## russw19 (Nov 27, 2002)

Abaddon said:


> How about you make one for me Betsy Ross?
> 
> Abaddon


Fine, Fred Flintstone, send me the $40 and I will get right on it.


----------

